
Show HN: VideoMop – Automatically censor video/audio - bnwlkr
https://videomop.com
======
epoch_100
This looks really neat. I don't personally have a use case for it, but I can
imagine this being really useful for (overworked) TV censors. Could also have
applications in automatically censoring radio broadcasts, because stations can
face major fines for airing profanity.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FCC_v._Pacifica_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FCC_v._Pacifica_Foundation)

~~~
bnwlkr
Thanks!

------
mdrzn
Is this localized in english or available for any language?

~~~
bnwlkr
Currently its just in english, but I just found out it would be a pretty
simple update for me to make it support a bunch of other languages! Thanks for
the suggestion:)

------
egfx
Awesome concept! Any plans to make it come in an api flavor?

~~~
bnwlkr
Thats a good idea - if enough people care I definitely will

